# wanting a knitting machine



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

I really would like to get a knitting machine but have never used one and know nothing about what to get. I can't spend a lot but don't want something that's going to break or givee a bunch og grief!  Suggestions?


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

I don't remember the web site -but if you type knitting machines into google it will come up with a lot of sites one or more of which will talk about diffferent machines and what they can do.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Knitting machines are very pricey even used ones. Good luck in your search. Personally I would start out with a step up from and incredible knitting machine. Like a brother 350 or something like that. When you decide let me know as I have one of those for sale. I have a few machines for sale.

Here is a link that may help you. http://www.yarn-store.com/selecting-your-knitting-machine.html


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

There are various machine knitting clubs in Michigan. If you visit one of them you will be able to see what can be done on various machines and what the ladies are knitting. 
Check out this site for some locations:
http://machineknitpensacola.net/otherclubs.html#Michigan

There is even a real machine knitting store in Michigan...maybe not close to you but at least in the same state. 
http://www.yarns-and.com

I am sure the owner would be happy to talk about knitting machines with you and help you find the one to suit you and your budget. Many of us buy a used machine from a dealer/store because of the good quality of the machine, the lower price, and when you buy from a dealer she makes sure all the parts are included and are in working order.

Here in North Carolina there is not a machine knitting store in the whole state!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello!
I am located in the Milford, Mi area and have several punchcard machines for sale. I have some standard gauge for sale $200 - $300, and a complete bulky set up for $550, which would use worsted weight yarns. Give me a call 248 330 8783 Cherida


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope I haven't broken the rules by replying to this post about machines... sorry if I did, just trying to help her locate a machine.


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you! This was very informative & helpful! Gives me a lot to think about!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

The main determining factor here is what type of yarn you want to use. Standard gauge machines use a finer yarn, mid gauge machines use hand knitting weights, double knit to slightly heavier, and bulky machines use worsted and heavier yarns.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

First- you want a metal bed machine with a knitleader, that reads punchards. SInger 700 is one of the best and is reasonably priced. Daiseyknits has one for $300 and she only sells machines that have been cleaned and work. SHe has a cheap Profile 552 and 553 for $50 which has a metal bed, but I assume does only basic knitting. Brothe 881 or 891 would be another choice for a sturdy machine that has all the above. The 891 would cost more than the 881. Perhaps Cherdichat has one of those is good condition.
Watch Youtube videos so you can see what they do.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! Didn't know I was going there this morning. I checked these links and spent two hours answering my questions. Thanks for posting. I bookmarked them and will think about a knitting machine also.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm new to machine knitting and will share my experience. I wanted to knit, but had no experience. All I did was because of ignorance. I began with needles... too slow. Then moved on to knitting with looms. Inexpensive ones that I bought at Walmart. Made a few scarves and hats. Wanted to make socks for those and bought an assortment of wooden looms especially made for socks. I wanted more and looms are limited. Bought a circular sock knitting machine (VERY expensive because they are antique and scarce). Looking for instructions, went to You Tube - made beautiful socks. Again, limited. I saw flat knitting machines on YouTube. BINGO! I got a Bond Knitting machine which are plastic but it didn't work so well because it had a defect preventing the carriage to run through the bed so I returned it. 

Found AllBrands on the Internet and bought an LK150. Now we're talking, I thought. All the machine does is knit on one side and purl on the other. I wanted more variety, so I got Susan Guagliumi's book on manipulating stitches. On this madhine all other stitches have to be manipulated on the machine one by one. I made a sweater - I thought all you had to do was drag back and forth and magically a sweater would come out. Didn't realize that I had to start small. Eventually, with Guagliumi's book and DVD I was able to make stuff my family liked.

Then I saw Diana Sullivan of Austin, Texas on YouTube and it was like a new world of knitting opened before my eyes. It was like magic. On one metal bed knitting machine with a ribber she was doing automatically, with one push of the knitting carriage what would take much longer on the LK by hand. She has hours and hours of lessons, organized, clear, concise, FREE.

I started looking for the same machines that she has. Now I have Brother 930 with ribber. This is an electronic machine with a computer that you use for slecting the different stitches. And I have a Brother 270 with a ribber, also has a computer for the stitches. I'M HAPPY! All I need now is a portable machine for when I travel to see my grandchildren and greatgrandchildren in Florida and Tennessee. I have my eyes on getting a Studio MK70, which doesn't have a computer and you have to manipulate the stitches but it will do for travel.

My point is: research, research, research before you spend your money. Go to different dealers, if there are any in your state, look at ebay, shopgoodwill.com, craigslist, etc. so that you learn the prices out there. There are many good deals if you look carefully.

Here are some site for research:
WHICH KNITTING MACHINE
scanthecat.com 
The entire site is very good. I looked at this section before buying my Brothers: scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html

www.aboutknittingmachines.com/aboutknittingmachines.php
I wish I had seen this website the first day I started looking for a machine. Well, sigh, at least I can share it AND the site has manuals for free that cost a pretty penney on ebay and elsewhere. I put these manuals in my ibook ap in the iphone so all the info is available at the touch of my fingers.

also try: www.yarns-and.com/KMtable.htm

PATTERNS


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

OOPS! I hit send before spell check and finishing.

Here is a website for FREE patterns.
www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/
Every pattern you can think of is here whether your machine is Bond, or metal bed, and for different gauge machines.

And an interesting webiste: knittingmachinemuseum.com

And, subscribe to this group. I look at new postings every morning. You will learn so much.

Also I'm subscribed to the free tips and tricks given by knititnow.com

Also, subscribed to some knitting machine newsgroups at yahoo.

Hope this isn't overwhelming. Didn't mean to scare you - just to keep you from making the mistakes I made. 

Rest assured, this is the most rewarding hobby anyone could ever have. It could be making you money too.

Happy thoughts,
Moritta


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

First...you all ROCK!
Next...I now have so much info my head is spinning! So much to think about! I still want one (mid-gauge, I think...) but more research ahead! 
Thanks, 
Bambi


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to chronicle your KM journey. It is very similiar to my own. I've learned even while sometimes feeling alone, we never are because the KM family here on YP is so helpful and knowledgeable. I only wish I had read your information sooner. Would have saved me a lot of time and money. Also, to Bambi, have fun and most of all, enjoy! 
Jo Ann


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

U r welcome. Yet, I must say am a beginner on knitting although I have experience in (making mistakes) buying. Ha ha!


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

Sooooo, me too. My kids are threatening to disown me if I buy any more yarn or machines. Now all I need is some room to get it set up and going. There's only so much room in a small one-bedroom apartment. I don't cook much anymore, maybe I can turn the kitchen into a KM studio? If only I could. We'll have to keep track of how each of us is getting on with this wonderful new addiction. 
Jo Ann


----------



## jclement (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 2 knitting machines that I can no longer use because of my arthritis. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You should say what kind of machine you are selling.


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

bambiperry said:


> I really would like to get a knitting machine but have never used one and know nothing about what to get. I can't spend a lot but don't want something that's going to break or givee a bunch og grief!  Suggestions?


I have knitting machines for sale. send me a private message, and I will tell you what I have.
MB from Georgia


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there...so you want a buy a knitting machine! Good for you!!!
As a former knitting machine manager/instructor of a huge fabric/yarn mill store, I would suggest starting off with a "bulky" machine first. This machine is easy to work with as it takes a 4 ply yarn (best to start with) or any other bulky yarn...This machine is great for Sweaters. shawls, scarfs, etc.

Knitting machines are expensive so I would suggest looking for a used one on eBay or Craig's List to start off with.
Start combing the Salvation Army, thrift stores, etc.in your area.
Or you can start with a regular knitting machine (200 needle bed) which makes regular sweaters, socks, etc. that uses a 2 ply yarn...because the yarn is finer, it is
a little harder to work with (takes nimble fingers)

There are new electronic machines that are on the market now, more expensive, but does a lot more for computer creating designs.

I worked on manual machines during the 80-90's so I did not have too much experiance on these machines as they were just coming outl

Once you've mastered a bulky, you can then proceed to a regular or electronic machine.

When I sold a knitting machine at the store, it came with a 3 hour knitting lesson.(1 hr. for 3 days) The first lesson was making a hat! The second lesson was learning technics
and starting a sweater of your choice..the 3rd was learning how to put it together on the machine and reviewing with questions and answers of the customer's choice.

When I left the mill store, the mill store closed their knitting machine dept. It is hard to find an instructor to demonstrate/sell knitting machines.

I still have a Singer bulky, a Singer Hobby knitter (bought at Salvation Army for $35) which is like a "toy"knitter", but uses all the same principals as a regular knitter, a Brothers regular knitter and the ribbing machine.

None of the knitting machines come with a ribber machine. The ribber machine attaches to the bottom of the reguar machine and it make the ribbing of a sweater.. it knits and purls the hems for sweaters, cuffs etc.

I hope I've given you some information about the knitting machines.... they are a lot of fun, but can be frustrating (when dropping or losing stitches) but you will feel so proud when you make your first garment on it!!

I also compiled a booklet on how to knit a basic sweater in sizes 1 to 50, round neck or v-neck.. esp. for beginners, It is the EASIEST booklet to follow and learn on..and a few knitting machine instructors ordered a dozen or so to sell in their stores. 

I've been way from machine knitting for many years, but still have a large inventory or these booklets, as well as coned yarn for the knitting machine.

It is the instructor/teacher you find that will make you enthusiatic or give up on the knitting machine.

If there are any questions you have, pls. feel free to email me at [email protected] and will be happy to answer them.

Good luck and let me know how you make out.

Shirls Purls


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you! My head is swimming with all the info and advice! 
I may have to wait on such an undertaking as at 54 I am starting college (full-time), working (part-time), and still being wife & mom! It seems a better idea to continue hand knitting only for the time being!  I really don't need to add to my plate! But this has given me great advice on what to look for in the future!


----------



## knittingmania (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,I have the Ultimate Sweater Machine and it`s been really great for me.It`s all about the weights with this machine but once you get that downpacked you should do pretty good.
Good luck in your search.
Violet


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am a novice machine knitter myself. I've only been machine knitting for about 1-1/2 years on and off. Due to my busy schedule and the death of my Mom, I haven't had time to machine knit or any kind of knitting lately. I own several knitting machines, I think the easiest machine for me to use was my Brother KX-350. It has a plastic bed and has clamps to attach to the end of the table. It is made pretty sturdy and uses 4 ply yarn. I really didn't have very many problems with it at all knitting a baby blanket, etc. If there was problem, it was usually my fault. You might try Craigslist.org in your area. You might get lucky to find one that is reasonably priced and has all the parts.


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Singer Bulky punch card with ribber I would consider selling for a GOOD price. It has all the proper tools, and ribber. I live in west central Michigan.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I'm not looking to buy anymore machines. I have 3 family members that have moved in with me due to loss of jobs. So I don't have the space or time to actually knit too much these days. I work full time and I watch my 5 year old grandson at night while my son is at school. He's doing a career change.


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

I have one for sale, it was practically given to me so price won't be an issue. It is a Knitking KH-230. With a ribbing attachment as well as a thicker wool attachment. Jennbear


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the kind offer. The only machine I have that I can even use is my Passap Duo80. The rest are being stored in my closet and no room to even set them out. I have a Studio 700 with a ribber and a Brother with a ribber I have not been able to use due to lack of space. So getting another another machine would not be practical. I also don't have room for anymore.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I knew someone years ago in Mystic Connecticut who built a beautiful condo without a kitchen. No one cooked in the family, they only ate out and she didn't want to take up space with something that would never be used. We always thought she would have a tough time selling it. SO it is done.



charlotteMKnewbie said:


> Sooooo, me too. My kids are threatening to disown me if I buy any more yarn or machines. Now all I need is some room to get it set up and going. There's only so much room in a small one-bedroom apartment. I don't cook much anymore, maybe I can turn the kitchen into a KM studio? If only I could. We'll have to keep track of how each of us is getting on with this wonderful new addiction.
> Jo Ann


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

That would be perfect for me. All I need is a microwave in my knitting room :mrgreen: 
On another note, you're always so knowledgeable, would you know where I could get a parts catalogue? I need to replace the broken end panels for an 830 and need the part numbers. Any ideas would help a lot. Thank you, Jo Ann


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/index.php?cPath=41&sort=5a&page=10

The part is on this page. HK shop in CHina. SOnny is the owner and he has it as well as most other parts. SHipping is free and takes around 2 weeks. He is very reliable.
THank you for your kind words.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is the side plates, rt and left, the first ones are for your machine. It is around a 1/4 down the page.


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, he has the lower one, but not the upper one. Emailed me that it was not in stock at this time. I was hoping to get both from same place. I checked a couple of other places, but was emailed that I need the part number. I have it for this one, but not the upper. I want to get it fixed up so I can sell it. I'm going to give it a little more time before I give up and sell as is. Thanks again for your help and info on this. Jo Ann


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

DId you call Newton's? He got me one and I didn't have the part #


----------



## charlotteMKnewbie (Apr 28, 2012)

No, haven't tried him. I will give him a call on Tues. Again, thank you so much. Jo Ann


----------

